

Ask HN: Microsoft's reply to Chromebook - amitmittal1993

Is there a chance that Microsoft will come up with a Chromebook competitor or is already working on? And it makes sense also at least in US and other developed countries where fast internet facilities are always available. Also they have got everything they need: Bing, One Drive, Office 365, Browser Spartan and Windows Store. It will be best for all those people who mostly work on the internet and removing all the legacy code of Windows would definitely make it much more secure and fast or may be they can build on top of linux kernel. Above all, it will be cool to have one!! 
Any thoughts?
======
smt88
No. Windows 8.1 is almost as lean as Android (although for saying that, I'm
probably going to be downvoted by the portion of HN that still thinks Windows
is the same as it was 15 years ago).

As far as price goes, we've seen decent models under $350, and the very low
end is under $200: [http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/01/lenovo-tablets-
mwc2015/](http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/01/lenovo-tablets-mwc2015/)

In short, Microsoft has no reason to create a less-functional, web-only
version of Windows 8.1.

~~~
amitmittal1993
What I think it is not about the price. It is mostly about the utility of that
thing and coolness factor. We know that one of the reason Microsoft is not so
popular now is that people don't think it as to be cool anymore. And Apple's
products will continue to break records as long as it remains in fashion sense
and is a status symbol.

